# Archery lessons and Bow super tuning in ontario



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Never heard or seen him before.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

are you a certified coach and do you have insurance these are more important things needed to be known ???? not bashing but would help you in your business quest...


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes i am insured at my home/private range and so is the wolfs den..I just noticed a need for this service at my local club and since I have the knowledge and ability to offer such a service I thought I would give it a try and so far so good everyone has been more than happy with the results. The high speed video service I offer is pretty sweet, once set-up it looks like something you would see on mythbusters. I have access to a 300 and 4000 frame per second camera that really shows off subtle flaws that can't be seen by the naked eye.. I've been looking into getting certified just for the credentials I just haven't felt a need to do it at this point your the first person to ask and everyone I've taught/tuned for can easily tell I really know my stuff and am a very good teacher, so far that's all that's mattered to people..but it's definatly something I would do if I get enough interest


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

insurance is a good thing .... especially if handling some one else's equipment .....your house public liability is not enough insurance they will not pay if you are charging for the service as now it is a business be careful and handling weapons as well


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Toot toooooooooot


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Just wondering if you tuned bow bandits equipment ,he's shooting awesome


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Offering to help with new or casual archers at your club is something of value. Far too many beginners give up out of frustration that could be overcome by some basic instruction in bow maintenance/set up and shot execution. The most successful clubs in the province are successful in no small part due to having developement programs in place. Perhaps you could do a little research on those clubs and model your program off what already works.

You may not see accreditation as a necessity right now, and that may speak to your own inexperience at this point in your archery career. Rest assured there is value in it, for both you and your clients, and if you carry forward it is something you will need. Especially if you intend to market your services beyond your backyard, as it appears you are intent on doing.

High speed video of a shot is a cool thing, I've had the opportunity once. Might be something you want to consider partnering with a club with indoor facilities and making a day of it. Combine it with Atilla's hooter shooter and I bet you'd have no trouble filling in a day.

As you are in Alliston (or area) you may want to consider offering some help to Banting H.S. Archery club, might be of benefit to both of you.

And finally, keep in mind when posting on this site, you have an audience that includes past and present provincial, national, and international champs and competitors. Cred is hard earned here.

Cheers, and good luck.

Dennis


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well spoken grey eagle


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice post Eagle, Bernie are you saying if I get my equipment tuned I will shoot better, I will have to give this a try and see what happens, a few extra points could never be a bad thing. I will say If you are going to help others learn to shoot put a back tension release in there Hands before the target panic sets in! I have seen that demon chase away many people early on, Good luck.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Bow bandit said:


> Nice post Eagle, Bernie are you saying if I get my equipment tuned I will shoot better, I will have to give this a try and see what happens, a few extra points could never be a bad thing. I will say If you are going to help others learn to shoot put a back tension release in there Hands before the target panic sets in! I have seen that demon chase away many people early on, Good luck.


Isn't that the truth... been there done that lol! A local fella that shoots with us on occasion is going through the yips something severe right now... best to nip that animal at the start.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Saying someone shoots awesome because of a well tuned bow is like saying someone takes great pictures because of good camera settings... 

While a well tuned bow may mean the difference between a 299 and a 300, you still have to get to 299 on your own... So when someone shoots awesome, credit the shooter, not the bow.

And with all that said, I'd much rather shoot a well tuned bow over a poorly tuned one even tho I'm fully aware my score won't be all that different 

Cheerio!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> .............Combine it with Atilla's hooter shooter .................


I am nock tuning with this machine up to 70 meters (my own brand new two dozen target shafts I have found 4 not grouping at all no matter what), now is just up to an indian :set1_thinking:



bigbadwoolfe said:


> .........tuned bow may mean the difference between a 299 and a 300, you still have to get to 299 on your own...


Well sad.........I can not make the fellaw shoot better, but at least he won't blame the bow anymore :icon_1_lol:

couple weeks ago one guy brought me one hightech bow, "a shop" replaced a string for him....he sad the bow shoots somehow kind of funky?
I put it on a draw board the upper cam was out of timing for more than a 1" I had no more twist to unwind from cables to make it right (I have no comment to the string maker and the shop :bs. 
....right after I wanted to show and teach him couple tuning steps, he got tired after 15 shots....:awkward:

Up here somebody asked earlier and I guess me as well this same person in my other post....whatever that "insurance" means to you, ">>>>if you afraid to give me your bow to tune, my best understanding is that you don't really need tuning and you are just fine how it is right now<<<<<<" :lol3: 

Jbsendnit, I am in Aurora, pm me your schedules and we can meet somewhere  or :cheers:


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

Well said grey eagle and thanks everyone for the interest.. 

I just love archery and everything about it, I don't expect to make a career out of this I more so just like helping people and passing on knowledge, my fees are minimal and often free for kids. As far as tuning Most of the time I'm teaching the individual how to tune their own equipment rather than just doing it for them.. I agree tuning wont be something that will noticeably increase a score but it will definatly matter during hunting season. It's amazing how many people just assume their broadheads will hit with their feilds points and have only ever shot them at an animal with no testing..Tuning is essential for shooting broadheads and most people need help in this area..


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

Bighun email me if u can. [email protected]


----------

